# Callibia diana



## mantisdeperu (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi again. These photos are from my _Callibia diana_. This mantis is very nice and awesome , so enjoy these pics.


----------



## dafke14 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow nice species never seen it before, flowermantids still surprise me


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

That is a super cool looking mantid! I especially like the face and unicorn horn of it. I found this link to a movie of the mantis

 Probably a member posted it. Anyone know where those are from? Online sources did not mention its origin.


----------



## mantisdeperu (Feb 10, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> That is a super cool looking mantid! I especially like the face and unicorn horn of it. I found this link to a movie of the mantis


Hi. This is a video that my friend and me load up to you tube.

_Callibia diana_ are from South America: Venezuela, Colombia, Ecuador, Perú and Brazil.


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

very big  Super


----------



## jarek (Jul 16, 2009)

it looks like a creobroter crossed with the unicorn mantis, great pics.


----------

